
“Real Satoshi”'s website's resource limit reached at launch xD - lun4r
https://satoshinrh.com/my-reveal-part-1
======
lun4r
[https://www.ivymclemore.com/blog](https://www.ivymclemore.com/blog)

------
McTossOut
This is confusing and anti-climactic. Hopefully algotraders using Bitcoin
price as a signal of equities health will fall on their face with this and
raise equity prices sharply in the short term.

